
Show HN: Plan your 28 hour day sleep schedule - igliu
https://turbomaze.github.io/28-hour-day/
======
Re4lM3isYou
Looks good. It would be handy to adjust to include a slider to configure
number of hours for work (e.g. I'm supposed to work an 8 hour day which
doesn't include lunch break). The conflict could then be better assessed.
Having said that I also understand it's a guide.

